
The abc conjecture, explained as a game - ColinWright
http://bit-player.org/2012/the-abc-game/?utm_src=HN2
======
ColinWright
The current discussion[0] about the abc conjecture has a number of confused
questions over what it's saying. This is a link to a presentation I found
useful to say what the conjecture is about.

[0] <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4502856>

------
jgeralnik
I may have misunderstood something, but I believe it is simple to prove that R
cannot equal c.

Because c is relatively prime to both a and b, there exists some prime p which
b is divisible by and c is not. Because b is divisible by p, R=rad(a,b,c) is
also divisible by p. Since R is divisible by p and c is not, R!=c.

~~~
ColinWright
The comments on the article make it clear that c!=R using reasoning
effectively the same as yours, but yes, nice proof.

